# Needed 5 star part time maid in the Marina



## dunedave (Nov 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend at really good maid looking for part time work in the marina? Will need to do 3 hrs a day. Alternatively a recommendation of a company that can provide a really high standard. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless you are looking to sponsor someone, you must go via an agency as anything else is illegal. Both parties could be subject to substantial fines and possible deportation.

I believe there is a list of agencies in the 'read before posting' sticky thread.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup, either sponsor of use an agency. Most agencies charge about 30 Dhs an hour, with a minimum requirement of 3 hours a time.


----------

